# اخر اعمالى على الارت كام



## hanysabra (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 

اعرض عليكم اخر اعمالى على الماكينة الخاصة بى 
صورة ثلاثية الابعاد على الارت كام






ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم

اخيكم هاني صبره


----------



## freedomnum (8 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## mezmez (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## داود بن داود (10 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء ارفاق الصوره اخ هاني


----------



## Mark 10000 (11 أغسطس 2012)

الصوره غير موجوده


----------



## gergesfarouqasham (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## داود بن داود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ *gergesfarouqasham* فين الصورة الي حضرتك علقت عليها؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedamie (9 أبريل 2013)

الصورة غير موجودة 
هل تستطيع أن ترفق ال stl
و شكرا


----------



## drsayed2000 (27 يونيو 2015)

فين الصورة الصورة غير موجودة أخ هاني !!!!!


----------

